# Clapton Wire!!!!



## Mario

Good Morning all

Is there any vendor that's planning on bringing in Clapton Wire?


@KieranD 
@Sir Vape 
@Oupa 
@RevnLucky7 
@Silver 
@Alex 
@Rob Fisher 
@TylerD
@devdev 
@free3dom 
@Yusuf Cape Vaper 
@Andre 

Thanks!!!


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

I would do anything for Clapton wire.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## whatalotigot

i havnt seen much mass produced.. But there are some guys in the USA who are making rolls these days. Very limited stock around though. You should get a drill and make ur own. Its not that hard.. Maybe I should sell 5m rolls of clapton wire (ideas ideas)


----------



## BigAnt

Only the pre made coils that I have seen available
http://www.vapoholics.co.za/collections/accessories/products/clapton-coil-triple-wire-rda-coil

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## skola

I know that there's no definite answer to this but what would be the best gauge kanthal to use when making claptons. Something not too thick that'll fit most decks.


----------



## whatalotigot

26g core 30/32g outter is a nice start

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## skola

whatalotigot said:


> 26g core 30/32g outter is a nice start



Thanks.. Does it really bring out much more flavour?


----------



## Andre

skola said:


> Thanks.. Does it really bring out much more flavour?


Imo, no - but it looks spectacular.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## skola

Andre said:


> Imo, no - but it looks spectacular.



I agree on the looks.. Someone posted a video in one of the threads on an easy way to make claptons using a pen as a guide for the outer wrap. Thought I'd try it out.. Do you have to torch the Clapton before wrapping it around your preferred drill bit?


----------



## whatalotigot

I definitly find it to produce more flavour, In a RDA dripper. with high heat, plenty air flow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom

skola said:


> Thanks.. Does it really bring out much more flavour?



If you give it enough power then it does - it's similar to how a multi-coil or para-coil works

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## skola

whatalotigot said:


> I definitly find it to produce more flavour, In a RDA dripper. with high heat, plenty air flow.


I'm guessing it might not truly perform in a RTA in that case..


----------



## whatalotigot

Give it a shot. use a 28g wraped with 32g for a RTA 
The science behind the clapton or any other coil with many varients of surface area is basically there will be juice channels in the coils and different areas of heat all over the coil. the Juice will vape at different temperatures and rates with claptons due to all the gaps from the wire. Claptons can get interesting check this one i made a while ago @skola 






twisted 32g, claptoned around a 24g





straight 24g/28g clapton

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## whatalotigot

Give it a shot. use a 28g wraped with 32g for a RTA 
The science behind the clapton or any other coil with many varients of surface area is basically there will be juice channels in the coils and different areas of heat all over the coil. the Juice will vape at different temperatures and rates with claptons due to all the gaps from the wire. Claptons can get interesting check this one i made a while ago @skola 





twisted 32g, claptoned around a 24g





straight 24g/28g clapton

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## skola

whatalotigot said:


> Give it a shot. use a 28g wraped with 32g for a RTA
> The science behind the clapton or any other coil with many varients of surface area is basically there will be juice channels in the coils and different areas of heat all over the coil. the Juice will vape at different temperatures and rates with claptons due to all the gaps from the wire. Claptons can get interesting check this one i made a while ago @skola
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twisted 32g, claptoned around a 24g
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> straight 24g/28g clapton



That twisted Clapton looks beautiful!! Even the standard one looks great. Very neat!! That's some coil porn right there..

Thanks for the explanation of how it works.. Sounds interesting. I think i'll give it a go this weekend. I need to purchase some Kanthal!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

I believe @Sir Vape mentioned they will bring in some clapton wire in a month or two?


----------



## Andre

This looks like pre-made clapton coils: http://www.vapoholics.co.za/collections/accessories/products/clapton-coil-triple-wire-rda-coil


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

Andre said:


> This looks like pre-made clapton coils: http://www.vapoholics.co.za/collections/accessories/products/clapton-coil-triple-wire-rda-coil



Was already posted by @BigAnt

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## picautomaton

whatalotigot said:


> Give it a shot. use a 28g wraped with 32g for a RTA
> The science behind the clapton or any other coil with many varients of surface area is basically there will be juice channels in the coils and different areas of heat all over the coil. the Juice will vape at different temperatures and rates with claptons due to all the gaps from the wire. Claptons can get interesting check this one i made a while ago @skola
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twisted 32g, claptoned around a 24g
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> straight 24g/28g clapton



Out of interest what ohm reading are you getting with this coil?


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

I made some today  32g outer with a 26g core. I could have gone lower, coz I've got enough power to push through the coils. But I'm happy with this as it is  I tried claptons a really long time ago (8-10months ago maybe) but I preferred a simple micro coil. We'll see tonight how I feel about this. The fast brought out the craving to make some coils lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Eyeball

I have one of the pre made claptons from Vapoholics in my plume veil. Been using the same coil for 2 months now. 0.7ohm and the flavour is great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KieranD

Im happy to make some up with Vapowire for whoever wants some

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

KieranD said:


> Im happy to make some up with Vapowire for whoever wants some



Thank you Kieran!


----------



## Mario

@KieranD what price range we looking at?
Will you be selling by the meter?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dirge

KieranD said:


> Im happy to make some up with Vapowire for whoever wants some



Hi Kieran. Very cool of you, how much are we talking per meter? I still have to order some waffling blue so if you can throw some clapton wire in the package that would rock


----------



## Yiannaki

skola said:


> I'm guessing it might not truly perform in a RTA in that case..


I ran a 28g core with 32g outer in my subtank for a while. I found it to perform magically. 5 wraps on a 2.0mm brought me to 1ohm. 

Flavour and vapor production were stellar. It just needed a bit more power than usual 1 ohm builds. I ran it comfortably at 28 watts. 

If I wasn't running nickel on my subtank I would probably have another one of these in it


----------



## KieranD

Guys it will require that you purchase 2 lots of Vapowire - an inner and a wrap. Will wrap the entire wrap 30ft and what ever is left of the inner will be shipped off as well

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

